# Er



## Krob216 (Sep 5, 2018)

How many people have been to the emergency room because their dp/dr got so intense


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

when my dp/dr was at its worst i could barely talk and move, let alone go to the ER


----------



## Krob216 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'll be happy when my worst is out the way. Thats if it ever goes away


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Almost went once, took a benzo though and calmed myself, ended up staying home


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

My primary care doctor's office was near the hospital. I saw him for an appointment and he asked me how I felt. I told him honestly "I feel like walking down to the river, and putting a bullet in my head."

I must have sounded convincing. He walked me over to the ER. I had to wait for the suicide counselor on duty to meet with me. Then I had to assure him I wouldn't kill myself to avoid being hospitalized

against my will. He agreed not to hospitalize me, but he said something that indicated he was more concerned about his reputation than my life, in the event that I actually did kill myself. No matter.

I wasn't about to kill myself just to make him look incompetent.

When I look back on all that stuff, I just think....why didn't you order an EEG and see that I was suffering from epilepsy? Why couldn't you figure out that my depression was a function of a neurological

illness? Why did I have suffer so long and unnecessarily?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been to the ER and hospitalized many times, though I'm pretty sure I have more than DP / DR (and for what it's worth, benzos don't do anything for me anyways).


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I did once but I was drunk and high at the time, it was what triggered my DP in the first place the first time around. That was the first time I had lingering effects from a high well after the drug wore off.


----------

